# Help with white fin on neon tetra



## shant22 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, I have 3 neon tetras. I have noticed one has a white/cloudy dorcel fin and a white strip running vertically/diagonally on one side. I'm not sure if the white on the fin looks a bit fluffy. The fish seems ok.

I have attached a pic (albeit not very clear but you can see the white area) I would appreciate any help or advice.

Thanks Dan


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

If it is kinda fuzzy it could be ick, not to sure though


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

It does not seemed ICK infestation. It looks more like lesion on doral area of the body. Can not be sure to blurriness.


----------

